# Advice for new behaviour (scared pony)



## Megan1307 (5 April 2020)

Hello, 
I recently brought a pony about 3 weeks ago. I tacked him up at at his owners yard when I viewed him and he was completely fine!
Since coming to mine in his new home, he has displayed a few scared behaviours. For example he is scared of the numnah and saddle, and arches his back and scoots away. I don't tie him up, so he's not restricted and he was never tied up at his old home. I let him sniff the numnah and saddle and do it slowly and praise him. But he's still scared every time, just very weird how it's a new behaviour as previous owner has never seen him scared before. He was more so stubborn to the bridal but slowly getting there now with him. It's mainly the numnah and saddle as I hate seeing him arch his back and have shakes as such. Once it's on hes fine.


----------



## ycbm (5 April 2020)

Is it a different saddle?  I've seen this behaviour in a horse whose saddle didn't fit. 

.


----------



## SOS (5 April 2020)

Has the saddle been fitted to the pony? If not he could be reacting as he knows the saddle being placed on his back and done up will result in pain. I’d suggest a saddle fitter when the world comes right.

 People may describe him as ‘cold backed’ however this is again normally a response to pain so if the horse is still reacting after saddle fitting I’d look at getting a vet out. Was he vetted on purchase?

If it then turns out to just be nerves lots and lots of desensitisation work may help. Others probably have more thorough guidance on this. As for not tying him up to restrict him I’m a little confused? Whilst I may tack my own horses up loose, unknown horses to me I always tie up as if they are taught to tie, they are taught to stand still. He must learn to tie up as it is a vital life skill for horses.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (5 April 2020)

Did you buy his saddle with him, or have you bought him a new saddle?  Is it a new numnah?  What I am wondering is about the fit of the saddle, even a new numnah with the same saddle could be thicker/thinner and make the saddle feel different/uncomfortable.  It could even be that his familiar stuff (if you bought it) never was really comfortable and he is tellin g you that because he is seizing his chance now that he is in new surroundings.


----------



## meleeka (5 April 2020)

I’d say pain rather than fear too, obviously without seeing him but just by your description.


----------



## Megan1307 (5 April 2020)

It's the same saddle but a different numnah. I put the numnah on first where he shows the behaviour and then the saddle on and shows the behaviour again


----------



## Amymay (5 April 2020)

Megan1307 said:



			It's the same saddle but a different numnah
		
Click to expand...

How is he without the numnah?


----------



## Megan1307 (5 April 2020)

ycbm said:



			Is it a different saddle?  I've seen this behaviour in a horse whose saddle didn't fit.

.
		
Click to expand...

Same saddle and he never had any problems bwfire apparently. But different numnah


----------



## Megan1307 (5 April 2020)

Amymay said:



			How is he without the numnah?
		
Click to expand...

What just saddle on back? :/


----------



## Pearlsasinger (5 April 2020)

I would try without the numnah but you will need to be aware that he won't trust the saddle at first.  It will take him a while to get used to not being uncomfortable again.


----------



## Megan1307 (5 April 2020)

Pearlsasinger said:



			Did you buy his saddle with him, or have you bought him a new saddle?  Is it a new numnah?  What I am wondering is about the fit of the saddle, even a new numnah with the same saddle could be thicker/thinner and make the saddle feel different/uncomfortable.  It could even be that his familiar stuff (if you bought it) never was really comfortable and he is tellin g you that because he is seizing his chance now that he is in new surroundings.
		
Click to expand...

It's the same saddle but a different numnah. I put the numnah on first where he shows the behaviour and then the saddle on and shows the behaviour again. The numnah I have is thinner. So I've ordered a polypad same as his previous owners one


----------



## Megan1307 (5 April 2020)

Pearlsasinger said:



			I would try without the numnah but you will need to be aware that he won't trust the saddle at first.  It will take him a while to get used to not being uncomfortable again.
		
Click to expand...

I've ordered a polypad numnah now for him. To see if this helps as it will then be the same thickness as his previous owners one


----------



## Megan1307 (5 April 2020)

saddle over sofa said:



			Has the saddle been fitted to the pony? If not he could be reacting as he knows the saddle being placed on his back and done up will result in pain. I’d suggest a saddle fitter when the world comes right.

People may describe him as ‘cold backed’ however this is again normally a response to pain so if the horse is still reacting after saddle fitting I’d look at getting a vet out. Was he vetted on purchase?

If it then turns out to just be nerves lots and lots of desensitisation work may help. Others probably have more thorough guidance on this. As for not tying him up to restrict him I’m a little confused? Whilst I may tack my own horses up loose, unknown horses to me I always tie up as if they are taught to tie, they are taught to stand still. He must learn to tie up as it is a vital life skill for horses.
		
Click to expand...

Yes the saddle was fitted to him with his previous owner, where they ride him with no problems. It's a new behaviour since he's come to mine. Don't know if it might be also because I'm a new person still and new environment. It's the same saddle but I do have a different numnah and it is thinner. So I have now just ordered a polypad numnah same as his previous one at his old owners. 
I will tie him up from now on and give that a go. Thank you


----------



## Pearlsasinger (5 April 2020)

Take your time when you tack up, fasten the girth on the first hole, leave it to let him get used to that, then do the girth up one hole each side at a time.  YOu may already do that but just a reminder that it will help him to adjust to having the saddle put on.


----------



## Megan1307 (5 April 2020)

Pearlsasinger said:



			Take your time when you tack up, fasten the girth on the first hole, leave it to let him get used to that, then do the girth up one hole each side at a time.  YOu may already do that but just a reminder that it will help him to adjust to having the saddle put on.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, although he's fine with the girth and me doing all this. It's just me putting the numnah first on his back and the the saddle being put on. Once they are on he's fine.


----------



## Red-1 (5 April 2020)

Normally I don't like photos for a saddle fitting, but in these extreme times, as a saddle fitter is not able to be present, then I would take some. One from each side at 90 degrees to the horse (so we can see some of the angle that it wraps around the horse's side) and one from the front at each side. If you feel safe, one from the back too (it is safer to have an assistant reverse the pony to the door so you can't be kicked). 

The photos should be with no numnah and with the girth done up. I prefer it if the pony has already done a bit of work, as then the saddle will have settled, but I wouldn't want you at risk riding an uncomfortable horse. 

It is also possible that you are fitting the saddle too far forwards?


----------



## Megan1307 (5 April 2020)

Thank you, what I will do is wait till the polypad comes and see if this helps him as it's alot thicker numnah and same as his original one from his previous owner. And if he still displays these behaviours, I will take some photos and post them.
Just confused if the saddle doesn't fit him, why is he only displays these behaviours now. When he's had the saddle for a long time and his previous owner never had any problems. Makes me think it's a numnah thickness or a behaviour thing, maybe still getting used to me and environment. Also another thought, the numnah I am currently using is my old horses. Who isn't with me any more. So maybe he can sell the other horse on the fabric and it's spooking him a little bit. Not sure.. 
Many thanks everyone


----------



## Amymay (5 April 2020)

Megan1307 said:



			What just saddle on back? :/
		
Click to expand...

Yes


----------



## CMcC (8 April 2020)

Warning. If pony is used to saddle with numnah do not attempt to ride without numnah. I did that on pony I have had for years at a saddle fitting as fitter wanted to see fit without numnah and he bucked (first time ever). Saddle fitter asked me if I thought he would be OK without and I made a bad call that he would be.


----------



## Megan1307 (8 April 2020)

CMcC said:



			Warning. If pony is used to saddle with numnah do not attempt to ride without numnah. I did that on pony I have had for years at a saddle fitting as fitter wanted to see fit without numnah and he bucked (first time ever). Saddle fitter asked me if I thought he would be OK without and I made a bad call that he would be.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, yeah I didn't agree to try without a numnah. 
Instead I brought the polypad (thick) numnah that his previous owner rode him with. And it's arrived and he seems aloot better!! With encouragement also from treats. But he's already alot more settles with the new thicker numnah that he was used to. 
Thanks


----------



## Pearlsasinger (8 April 2020)

CMcC said:



			Warning. If pony is used to saddle with numnah do not attempt to ride without numnah. I did that on pony I have had for years at a saddle fitting as fitter wanted to see fit without numnah and he bucked (first time ever). Saddle fitter asked me if I thought he would be OK without and I made a bad call that he would be.
		
Click to expand...


I doubt that the lack of numnah was the sole cause of the bucking.  It sounds as if the saddle didn't fit.


----------



## twiggy2 (8 April 2020)

Is he being ridden more with you?
A saddle that needs a polypad is rarely a good fit, that amount of thickness under the saddle pads it out, if the horse is happy to be ridden with the polypad then I would continue for now with a view to getting the saddle checked when restrictions lift.


----------



## Maesto's Girl (9 April 2020)

My mare has her saddles fitted regularly and (before covid) regular physio and massage treatments so her back is fine. However, she freaks at a new saddle pad! I have to introduce them VERY slowly....she's odd


----------



## Megan1307 (9 April 2020)

twiggy2 said:



			Is he being ridden more with you?
A saddle that needs a polypad is rarely a good fit, that amount of thickness under the saddle pads it out, if the horse is happy to be ridden with the polypad then I would continue for now with a view to getting the saddle checked when restrictions lift.
		
Click to expand...

Yes he is riden more with me. So maybe its also because he knows he's excersising more. Okay thank you


----------



## Megan1307 (9 April 2020)

Maesto's Girl said:



			My mare has her saddles fitted regularly and (before covid) regular physio and massage treatments so her back is fine. However, she freaks at a new saddle pad! I have to introduce them VERY slowly....she's odd
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, I think this was his problem. It was the different numnah and maybe smelt of the previous horse I had also.


----------



## twiggy2 (9 April 2020)

Megan1307 said:



			Yes he is riden more with me. So maybe its also because he knows he's excersising more. Okay thank you
		
Click to expand...

I was thinking more that if the saddle doesn't fit with more time being ridden in that saddle it's beginning to hurt


----------



## Hsaam (28 April 2020)

What is a numnah?i don’t understand.


----------



## windand rain (28 April 2020)

A numnah is a saddle pad. Are you making sure it is well pulled up into the saddle so it doesnt press on his spine as that is often a cause of pain


----------



## PictusSweetDreams (28 April 2020)

Maybe try a different material numnah. My mare is sensitive to some that that aren’t 100% cotton, they give her static shocks.


----------



## Megan1307 (28 April 2020)

I brought a polypad numnah, the same thickness as his previous owners. Ever since he's been fine. Thank you everyone


----------



## Starzaan (7 May 2020)

Megan1307 said:



			I brought a polypad numnah, the same thickness as his previous owners. Ever since he's been fine. Thank you everyone
		
Click to expand...

Please also make sure you are getting your saddle checked at least twice a year for fit. Horses and saddles change shape, you can do a serious amount of damage riding in a saddle that doesn’t fit.


----------

